# Solar cooker using a DirecTv dish?



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen this (on youtube)? Looks intriguing. I'm going to give it a whirl once I find a free one.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for this link, DH is all over it! We have an old dish and in the spring hope to have 2 more when we can finally get off satellite internet out here!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how to make it really reflective...they use some sort of stuff they tape on but no clue where they got it!

Am going to the cabin this week and will hunt down a free dish while there


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I think that most people use aluminiumized mylar.
Hydropnics places sell it, or http://www.mirrorsheeting.com/

One way to stick in on that RedRok.com advises is to use a thick grease. The advantage of this is that in a few years when it needs a new sheet of mylar, the old sheet can be removed fairly easily.

There are some simple solar cookers here http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Cooking/cooking.htm

Seems like one potential downside of using the Dish is that its probably going to have to be adjusted often to track the sun -- but, I'm not sure.

Gary


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks so much Gary! I knew there was a name for that stuff! I agree that I'll have to turn the dish to meet the sun-it'll be interesting to see how long it takes to boil water. I think I'll start with mac n cheese.

More than anything else it'll be a fun little experiment for the kids too. 

I appreciate the link.


----------

